# GTA 4 Patch #5



## PL4NBT3CH (10. November 2009)

Rockstar hat sich doch die Mühe gemacht!

Der fünfte Patch für GTA 4 ist erschienen 

Ich muss sagen das #5 der erste Patch ist der mir wirklich gefällt 

Für mich wirkt alles noch flüssiger und wesentlich smoother 

Leider wird der Patch nicht im Social Club angezeigt, im Netz ist auch nichts darüber zu finden und von daher kann ich hier keine Quelle angeben.

Geht einfach ins Spiel, meldet Euch bei Windows Live an und macht alles wie gehabt  die Online-Zocker sollten nicht vergessen ihren Charakter neu zu erstellen 

Wer also noch einmal sehen will wie schön das spiel doch sein kann... 

Viel Spaß 

lg


----------



## Railroadfighter (10. November 2009)

Gibt es nirgends ein Changelog?


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (10. November 2009)

Railroads schrieb:


> Gibt es nirgends ein Changelog?



leider nicht 

es hat mich echt gewundert das nichts im social club zu sehen war! vor und nach dem patch 

zuerst dachte ich das es sich um ein windows live update handelt, aber kurz darauf liest man auch das es sich um den fünften patch handelt.

ich habe natürlich erstmal stundenlang gezockt, aber da keine news zu ergooglen war  mach ich das halt ^^

kann es nur empfehlen...supergeil

lg


PS: wieso werden die news nicht auf der hauptseite angezeigt? vielleicht klärt mich mal jemand auf der mehr weiss ^^ thx


----------



## Railroadfighter (10. November 2009)

Bei mir ist er noch immer am saugen, ich will endlich zocken.

Gibt es jetzt eigentlich endlich *MS*AA?

grüße, Railroads


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (10. November 2009)

Railroads schrieb:


> Bei mir ist er noch immer am saugen, ich will endlich zocken.
> 
> Gibt es jetzt eigentlich endlich *MS*AA?
> 
> grüße, Railroads




davon habe ich im grafik-menü nichts gesehen, aber es sieht echt besser aus und ist flüssiger...

ich kann auch nicht sagen wie groß der patch ist.... -.-

lg


----------



## Player007 (10. November 2009)

Laut der Seite, ist der Patch ca. 100 Mb groß 
Grand Theft Auto IV Title Update for Games for Windows - LIVE

Gruß


----------



## Railroadfighter (10. November 2009)

Hm, hab jetzt nur kurz gezockt aber bei mir läuft nichts flüssiger.
Aber schau mal in die Erfolgsliste, dort sind TLAD-Erfolge eingetragen. Die Zeichen stehen also gut, dass wir es endlich am PC bekommen.
Nur dumm, dass ich mir gerade erst Episodes from Liberty City für die Box gekauft hab.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## MKay (10. November 2009)

bei mir war der patch innerhalb von 30 sek aufm pc. was dauert da bei dir so lange?


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (10. November 2009)

Player007 schrieb:


> Laut der Seite, ist der Patch ca. 100 Mb groß
> Grand Theft Auto IV Title Update for Games for Windows - LIVE
> 
> Gruß




auf der seite zeigt er mir den patch 4 an 

den gab es ja schon vor monaten... 

wie gesagt einfach das spiel starten und abwarten  ist defenitiv der fünfte!

lg


----------



## Player007 (10. November 2009)

Ja da steht zwar Patch 4, aber das Datum ist der 10.11. 
Und in der Exe steht auch GTAIV_TU5.exe.

Gruß


----------



## Biosman (10. November 2009)

Wurde bei mir Automatisch Installiert^^


----------



## Geicher (10. November 2009)

bei mir ist es grade nach dem update einfach hängengeblieben und ich soll es nochmal installieren?


----------



## MysticBinary82 (11. November 2009)

Toll, ich hätte nicht updaten sollen. Ich hab jetzt um 5-10 fps weniger im schnitt.


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (11. November 2009)

Also der Patch läuft wunderbar so wie alle anderen auch davor

Ein paar neuerungen sind mir aufgefallen.

Die gelben Flughafen Taxis sind mir im leben noch nie begegnet und gleich 20 auf einmal

Die Auto Texturen sind irgendwie schöner geworden es werden auch einen haufen Texturen mit Car Textures installiert wenn man die Code Zeilen die durchlaufen so mitverfolgt....

Starten tut es wie immer super.

Den Benchmark werd ich später mal anwerfen mal schauen was sich geändert hat....nach dem Gefühl nichts....


Der Text zu beginn des Spiels ist doch anderes....steht irgendwas sie nutzen nur eine Lizenz des Spiels....das stand doch vorher nicht???
Die scheinen in letzter Zeit mehrere patches mit Nummer 1.0.0.4 herausgegebne haben ist schon der dritte. Der erste hat die Framerate beschleunigt der zeite ging gegens Cheaten vor der dritte jetzt.

Patch nummer 5 nun ja wie zählen die denn eins zwei x ausgefallen
Liebe grüsse


----------



## KennyKiller (11. November 2009)

Das ist KEIN Patch sondern eine LIVE Update!(verbessert also im Spiel garnichts!)


----------



## Asus FREAK (11. November 2009)

KennyKiller schrieb:


> Das ist KEIN Patch sondern eine LIVE Update!(verbessert also im Spiel garnichts!)



fail 

das sehe ich aber anders..... schau mal genauer hin


----------



## jackdan2405 (11. November 2009)

Morgen!

Habe gerade einen Change-Log bei 4Players gefunden:

Fünfter Patch für Grand Theft Auto IV (Title Update 5)



> Version 1.0.0.4 - 10. November 2009
> 
> ALLGEMEIN:
> -Umwandlung aller regionaler Varianten in eine einzige Version.
> ...



Es handelt sich also tatsächlich um einen echten 5ten Patch!

Quelle:
Grand Theft Auto IV: Patch #5 - v1.0.0.4 [Patches] | 4players.de (PC, XBox, 360, Playstation2, Playstation3, GameCube, Wii, PSP, Nintdendo DS)


----------



## tRauma (11. November 2009)

Sehr schön ist auch das hier > GTA 4: PC-Patch enthält The Lost and Damned-Achievements: Windows-Version so gut wie sicher?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. November 2009)

MKay schrieb:


> bei mir war der patch innerhalb von 30 sek aufm pc. was dauert da bei dir so lange?


Lag vielleicht an 'nem überlasteten Server ..... ansonsten: 50er Leitung ftw.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (13. November 2009)

Das wurde auch mal Zeit!


----------



## MSPCFreak (20. November 2009)

Der Patch ist einfach sch@!?@. Schaut euch mal meine Grafik an!


----------



## fresh_dumbledore (20. November 2009)

OMFG
Ach du grüne Neune...
Ich glaube ich werde es bei Patch 4 belassen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. November 2009)

Draf oich fragen was nun stümmt `?

Also würde gern wissen ob es eine 5 Patch gib ?


----------



## Rotax (20. November 2009)

Hä?

Ja, steht doch in der News... 

Ich frag mich aber wie manche von schöneren Texturen oder besserer Performance berichten können, wenn in der Changelog absolut nix davon zu lesen ist.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (20. November 2009)

Oki ich habe mal fix gekuckt und habe denn schon lange drauf..-.-

Und naja Bessre Performance habe hatte ich nur druch ein treiber update (9.11Beta) und Texturen sehen auf Mittel nie besser aus


----------



## Low (20. November 2009)

@MSPCFreak

OK, das sieht echt sch3iße aus


----------



## Aholic (20. November 2009)

Hi,
@MSPCFreak diese Probleme treten meist bei alten Grafik Treibern oder an Überhitzung auf.

Aber ich denke ein Treiber Update sollte das Problem beidir beheben.


----------



## Gamer-King (20. November 2009)

Seit diesem Patch sind meine Schatten noch matschiger als vorher . Ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Two-Face (20. November 2009)

Werde den Patch sobald es geht ausprobieren. Na hoffentlich endlich mal 'ne bessere Performance und/oder diese hässlichen Streifen im Bild weg.


----------



## MSPCFreak (20. November 2009)

Aholic schrieb:


> Hi,
> @MSPCFreak diese Probleme treten meist bei alten Grafik Treibern oder an Überhitzung auf.
> 
> Aber ich denke ein Treiber Update sollte das Problem beidir beheben.



Also ich hab neueste Treiber drauf von ATi und an Überhitzung kanns net liegen: Gainward Graka! Dual-Lüfter! In Fürmark mit 40% Lüfter auf max. 60°C!

Zum Glück hab ich GTA 4 2-mal aufm PC! Einmal zum modden und einmal zum normal spielen im MP!


----------



## Railroadfighter (20. November 2009)

Gamer-King schrieb:


> Seit diesem Patch sind meine Schatten noch matschiger als vorher . Ist das bei euch auch so?


Also bei mir ist das grieseln der Schatten zumindest gefühlt deutlich weniger geworden.


----------

